# Irishwoman in distress



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Help...I need to acquire significant quantities of green food coloring for a large St Patricks day event. I have tried Seoudi, metro, carrefour with no joy. Does anyone know of a specialist bakery supplier whom I could try? They must stock it somewhere as some of the cakes here are a wonderful garish neon, which on this occasion is just what I'm after.


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

Do tell more of this St Paddy's day event. Also, you've got enough time to have it sent from abroad. I've got a feeling that it may be impossible to find here. That is in no way a scientific nor a worthwhile answer.


----------



## rustydegras (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait, Mairead? I didn't have sushi with you a couple weeks ago in Zamalek did I?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rustydegras said:


> Do tell more of this St Paddy's day event. Also, you've got enough time to have it sent from abroad. I've got a feeling that it may be impossible to find here. That is in no way a scientific nor a worthwhile answer.




Green food colouring is available here.. it may well have been bought up for St Paddys day.. it is celebrated big time here in Cairo, of course green icing on cakes is not unusual


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not much use when it comes to cake making etc but wonder if it would be possible (and available over there) perhaps to mix 2 food colouring to make the green.. blue and yellow for example? Like I say I'm no good in stuff like this just curious of the mixing of the colourings!! lol


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

kimo market and alfa market in the baking section


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

SHendra said:


> I'm not much use when it comes to cake making etc but wonder if it would be possible (and available over there) perhaps to mix 2 food colouring to make the green.. blue and yellow for example? Like I say I'm no good in stuff like this just curious of the mixing of the colourings!! lol


Excellent idea:clap2::clap2: I saw lots of blue and yellow, I'll chalk that down to yet another blonde moment


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

rustydegras said:


> Do tell more of this St Paddy's day event. Also, you've got enough time to have it sent from abroad. I've got a feeling that it may be impossible to find here. That is in no way a scientific nor a worthwhile answer.


Ok I'm sorted blue and yellow is the way to go... Maiden was right just sold out of green... If I get the "green" light from the lady in charge I will post details, otherwise pm me. What I can say is it's not just for the Irish, all plastic paddies are welcome!!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Hehe I hope the 'blue' part don't have the same effect of blue smarties!  Hope you have great fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Maireadhoey said:


> Help...I need to acquire significant quantities of green food coloring for a large St Patricks day event. I have tried Seoudi, metro, carrefour with no joy. Does anyone know of a specialist bakery supplier whom I could try? They must stock it somewhere as some of the cakes here are a wonderful garish neon, which on this occasion is just what I'm after.


its available from anazon uk Amazon.co.uk: green food colouring

just enough time to order before 17th,


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Mairea if you want me to order this for you NP..


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, that's very kind but I am now the proud owner of 24 Green bottles and an assortment of blue and yellow which I will cook up together in my cauldron!!


----------

